# Thailand travel advice updates



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

_We advise against all but essential travel to the city of Bangkok, in light of ongoing political demonstrations. This advice does not apply to passengers transiting Bangkok airport on their way to other destinations in Thailand or internationally.

Today the Foreign Office amended its travel advice for Thailand to advise against all but essential travel to Bangkok.

This advice reflects our concern for the safety of British nationals planning to travel to Bangkok, given the risk that violence could break out without warning during the increasingly volatile political crisis.

The situation is changing on a daily basis, and we recommend that British nationals living in Thailand or travelling to the country check our travel advice regularly for details of further developments.

If you are in Thailand and are planning onward travel, please note that Suvarnabhumi airport is operating as normal. The route to the airport from Bangkok city remains open.

British Nationals should exercise extreme caution throughout the country, and avoid demonstrations and large gatherings, some of which have recently turned violent. If violence breaks out again British nationals are advised to remain indoors and to monitor the media and this website.

British nationals requiring consular assistance should call 02 305 8333 (in Thailand). British nationals are encouraged to register with our LOCATE service._


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Much as I've been reluctant to say so before, the situation seems to be heading for a point of no return. None of the various parties involved seem willing, prepared or able to back down without losing face. The redshirts have gained an excess of confidence from their 'successes' to date, and this seems to be going to their collective heads. 

More deaths last night, grenades and accusations as to who was responsible are flying around. At one point during a chaotic evening there were even reports (unconfirmed) of scuffles between police and army.

The crackdown on the 'no colours' last night by the police won't have helped things, although the police were hugely provoked going by some of the video footage.

Today could be key. Will the security forces carry out their threat to forcefully evict the redshirts from their camp? Will the violence of last night spur the 'no-colours' to seek revenge (irrespective of who was responsible for last night's grenade attacks)? Will heightened tensions between no-colours/yellows/reds force the government's hand?

It all seems to be descending into general chaos with an impotent government fast running out of ideas. And that's when things can start to go seriously wrong.

All that said, spoke to sister-in-law last night, and there's no sign of any of those involved across the majority of Bangkok. Via the media we only get a snapshot of newsworthy events, and are thus left with a pretty distorted picture of the extent of the 'anarchy'. It might be advisable to give Bangkok a miss at the moment, and the separatists in Pattana Province down south seem to be taking advantage of the situation to increase their attacks in that region, but over the vast majority of Thailand, for the time being at any rate, foreign visitors are welcomed with open arms and there is not a hint of violence on the streets.


----------



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

*Advice issued to expats and travellers amid expectations of further violence in Bangk*

Britain, France, Sweden and Austria are warning expats in Thailand and citizens visiting the*country to stay away from political protests in Bangkok as they could turn more violent. Britain warned its nationals against all but essential travel to the Thai capital due to the*’increasingly volatile’ situation on the streets. ‘This advice reflects our concern for the [...]

Click to read the full news article: Advice issued to expats and travellers amid expectations of further violence in Bangkok...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

